

2 Actionable Habits to Grow Wiser - yonishechter
https://medium.com/@yonishechter/2-actionable-habits-to-grow-wiser-a768140f33a2

======
andrewbinstock
Not convinced about point 2. A kind of internal silence that's not always
questing for more knowledge has importance as well.

